# Topics > Agriculture >  FarmDroid FD20, autonomous seeding and weeding robot, FarmDroid ApS, Vejen, Syddanmark, Denmark

## Airicist

Developer - FarmDroid ApS

Home page - farmdroid.dk/en/product

----------


## Airicist

Farmdroid FD20

Oct 22, 2020




> Introducing FarmDroid FD20 - the world's first autonomous seeding and weeding robot.

----------


## Airicist

How does FarmDroid FD20 work?

Dec 14, 2020




> Learn more about how the FarmDroid FD20 works.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Futuristic fields: Europe’s farm industry on cusp of robot revolution"
From oxen to horses to tractors to robots: the European farm industry is poised to undergo another innovative disruption - this time brought about by artificial intelligence.

by Sofia Strodt
December 7, 2022

----------

